# Dye Sub to Poly/cotton/rayon blend and heat press temp and time



## Scoobyj (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm fairly new to the sublimation world and I searched the forum but couldn't find an answer to this question.

I have a customer who is set on using the Bella&Canvas brand 3.8 ounce 50/25/25 poly/cotton/rayon triblend and she's wanting me to use sublimation which I've shown her the vintage look from 50/50 blends. Is it possible to heat press this triblend material @ 350 degrees or higher to allow the sublimation inks to work without scorching this material? 

Will it look like the vintage washed out look as the 50/50 blends do?

I would try to experiment but don't have one available. Would hate to order any if it wouldn't work.

I can use either TexPrint or DyeTrans paper, WF7610 with CobraInks and Knight K20S heat press.


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

If you go below 60% poly for sure your going to have anwashed effect but you have no choice but to buy one and cut it up into.squares and test the artwork in.a reduced scale, at least that way you really know, if its only one piece your doing for the customer then its your call

Sent from my SM-A510M using Tapatalk


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I've notice on some triblends a slight permanent discoloration of the portion of the garment that gets heat pressed vs the portion outside of the press. 

While you're doing your testing, make sure your swatches are big enough so that some of the material hangs off the press so you can see if it can really take the heat.


----------



## weiom (Aug 2, 2019)

@op, were you ever able to sublimate on Bella Canvas 50/25/25?

I am trying to right now and keep scorching and trying all sorts of methods, temps, pressures, etc. but it seems like its'a double edged sword: i need it hot enough to sublimate, but by doing so it becomes hot enough to discolor the cloth. Are we just doomed w/ trying these tri blends for Sublimation?


----------

